# F350 with a 5.4



## RJMowNSnow (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Guys 

Need some advice from the brain trust here . We just bought a Hinker 8.5 V plow and our truck is 2009 F350 SWR with a 5.4 motor . Reading around some of the other forums and reviews , some guys are recommending adding another battery to the truck . Any thoughts on this and any other suggestions would be appreciated .

Thanks RJ


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't run one on my Ford with the 5.4 with Boss v plow.


----------



## RJMowNSnow (Aug 11, 2011)

grandview;1312976 said:


> I don't run one on my Ford with the 5.4 with Boss v plow.


So are you saying you have two batteries or one?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just one battery ,biggest one that will fix.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on the operator. In most cases one battery is fine, some guys can run them down to nothing though if they're moving the plow a lot unnecessarily, or are plowing really tight areas with a lot of maneuvering/back-dragging/etc.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

If anything I would recommend a higher output alternator. If you can't keep the battery charged you will have to low batteries. A reputable electric motor company explained this to me and my friend who started plowing with a half ton. We thought the same thing add a battery but putting a different alternator in made the biggest difference.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

wizardsr;1313256 said:


> Depends on the operator. In most cases one battery is fine, some guys can run them down to nothing though if they're moving the plow a lot unnecessarily, or are plowing really tight areas with a lot of maneuvering/back-dragging/etc.


This is more important then battery size.


----------



## RJMowNSnow (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info , I'll check out which alternator the truck has. We picked up the plow yesterday , gotta say it's well made and I can't wait to push some snow .


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

You should be fine with one battery if you have the right size alt. and a good battery. If you need a new battery look for one with the biggest "reserve capacity". Cold cranking amps don't mean anything while running a plow. In fact the OEM Ford battery is one of the highest ones out there. If the truck has A/C then it already has the right alternator.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a 5.4 also in mine, i know last yr I had a straight blade and when raising the plow the heater fan would slow down, running a v this year so i've got some doubt just like you do.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Elwer Lawn Care;1314301 said:


> I have a 5.4 also in mine, i know last yr I had a straight blade and when raising the plow the heater fan would slow down, running a v this year so i've got some doubt just like you do.


Never had any issue with anything like that and running a V blade. The heater is one of the largest amp draws to begin with, so if its on high then yes, it's going to slow down a bit. Plows draw a lot of amps when in use so if you have an alt. thats only 135amps and a plow that draws 50-60amps do the math,lol. Then add in heater going, lights on, caution light going and everything else, that doesn't leave a whole lot left. The "worst" thing our gasser does is dim the lights a bit when using the plow. Just be sure to make sure all connections are free of any corrosion and tight and make sure everything is working as it should.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

RJMowNSnow;1312965 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need some advice from the brain trust here . We just bought a Hinker 8.5 V plow and our truck is 2009 F350 SWR with a 5.4 motor . Reading around some of the other forums and reviews , some guys are recommending adding another battery to the truck . Any thoughts on this and any other suggestions would be appreciated .
> 
> Thanks RJ


I did a dual battery install. I am still working on my dump bed and have not had a chance to wire it up yet but I tried to make it look as factory as possible. Canister purge set up needs to be relocated as well as the power steering resiviour.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=123179&highlight=dual+battery


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Trick here. If you made a run and didn't lift at the end, Don't start the like until you start backing up and your lights and heater won't dim. And don't try lifting while the plow is jammed in the snow back.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

grandview;1314480 said:


> Trick here. If you made a run and didn't lift at the end, Don't start the lift until you start backing up and your lights and heater won't dim. And don't try lifting while the plow is jammed in the snow back.


good advice rite there Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

grandview;1314480 said:


> Trick here. If you made a run and didn't lift at the end, Don't start the like until you start backing up and your lights and heater won't dim. And don't try lifting while the plow is jammed in the snow back.


I have to stop typing in the dark! I can't even read this.

Trick here. If you make a run and didn't lift at the end, don't start the lift until you start backing up and your lights and heater won't dim. And don't try lifting while the plow is jammed in the snow bank.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

you can say that again


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

grandview;1314738 said:


> I have to stop typing in the dark! I can't even read this..


i figured you were PWI. 

so took the liberty of correcting your typos for you in my post.


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

Brian Young;1314173 said:


> You should be fine with one battery if you have the right size alt. and a good battery. If you need a new battery look for one with the biggest "reserve capacity". Cold cranking amps don't mean anything while running a plow. In fact the OEM Ford battery is one of the highest ones out there. If the truck has A/C then it already has the right alternator.


Is there a recommendation for minimum reserve capacity?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Get a red/yellow top Optima battery. I can't remember which one is better but they are the best batteries esp. for plowing!


----------



## rick502 (Jan 5, 2011)

My current (no pun intended) battery is rated at 150 minutes reserve, wondering if that's good. It load tests good so if that's adequate reserve I won't replace it but if 150 is kinda light maybe I will upgrade. I am going to upgrade my wires regardless after reading big 3 thread.


----------

